# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  BHI260AP, self-learning AI smart sensor, Bosch Sensortec GmbH, Reutlingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Bosch Sensortec GmbH

Home page - bosch-sensortec.com/products/smart-sensors/bhi260ap

bosch-sensortec.com/news/ai-revolutionizes-fitness-tracking.html

bosch-sensortec.com/white-paper-fitness.html

bosch-sensortec.com/white-paper-swimming.html

----------


## Airicist

Self-learning AI sensor: BHI260AP

Oct 22, 2020




> Self-learning AI sensor BHI260AP revolutionizes fitness tracking and enables personalized solutions for every user in wearable and hearable devices
> 
> - World's first self-learning AI sensor for wearables and hearables
> - Unique self-learning and personalization features enable users to easily train devices with customized fitness activities 
> - All-in-one solution reduces development time, cost and complexity
> - Edge AI requires no cloud connectivity: reducing latency, improving privacy
> 
> Disclaimer: The smartphone shown in the video is for demonstration purposes only. With the AI running on the sensor itself, hence on the edge, no connectivity to the cloud or even a smartphone is needed. This keeps the data private and means activities can be continuously tracked and analyzed, without the need for an internet connection or tethering to a phone. Therefore the mobile phone does not necessarily have to be present during the application.

----------

